# Taurus PT111 G2 Ammo



## dick_baker99 (Sep 28, 2017)

Can the Taurus PT111 G2 handle hot loads like +p and +P+? I am looking for self defense ammo and this question came up, but I could not find any information on this issue.


----------



## once0217 (Sep 16, 2017)

It's +p rated, but not +p+.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No gun is USUALLY rated for +p+ because there is no actual bullet standard for that load, or so I have read. It can be pretty much anything...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> No gun is USUALLY rated for +p+ becuse thre is no actual bullet standard gor that load, or so I have read. It can be pretty much anything...


Yup. No SAAMI spec for that. It is a waste of powder and gun to shoot +P+. I practice, so that I can place a standard pressure 9mm JHP, where it needs to be....you do that, and you won't need + nothing. JMHO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, I had some typos. That is what happens when you post on a phone while walking on a threadmill  

I corrected them just now


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

These questions all have the same answer—contact the manufacturer. Unless some one on here can post a letter from the manufacturer, they are only "guessing."
All guns should have been proof tested WAY over +P pressures, but why beat up your gun for such a small gain, where you are increasing the risk of a case failure?
If you think you need +P for a small gain in velocity, you should get a more powerful cartridge.


----------

